# Fussy eater



## fiona (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi ruby our cockapoo is 5 month old and turns its nose up at food tried vets science, bakers and meaty chunks also was brought up on beta but suddenly turned its nose up at it. It will go two days with hardly eating , eats one type of food then won't eat anymore, refuse to give in, any suggestions,will eat anything we have if allowed to. She is not a big cockapoo and only takes bout quarter a mug full if she is eating. She is full of beans and healthy looking help!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe she needs a variety of different foods to keep her interested. Or maybe she is bored and would eat if it was stuffed in a kong, scattered on the floor. Get her some tripe. Dogs go crazy for it!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are both like that. Try raw chicken wings and as Cat says the dreaded tripe!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My friends poodle was exactly the same.She now feeds him royal canin puppy and puts a spoonful of either tuna,natures diet wetfood etc mixed through and he eats the lot,she says it helps changing every other day what she mixes through it so he doesnt get bored.Also my eldest cockapoo was also fussy until she was spayed and now she is a greedy pig.My friends poodle was neutered a few weeks ago and he is eating even more now. xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yes I think adding a little something is better than to keep changing the food, Dudley has had the odd time when he turns his nose up, I just lift the bowl up and try again 2 or 3 hours later, sometimes I have a few days where I will add a little of whatever we are having for our meal, pasta or rice or plain meat or fish, I usually only have to add a tiny amount and it seems to start him eating then he continues with the whole meal.


----------



## fiona (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks I'll try mixing chicken or tuna through food always had dogs bu never. Fussy eater! But love her to death she is fantastic in every other way


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Be careful mixing chicken through the kibble because they can easily pick out the bits of chicken leaving the kibble.I would choose something like tuna or a good quality wet food like natures menu,natures diet etc and only a tiny amount enough to coat the kibble and make it a bit more interesting.Good luck xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Are you planning to get her spayed? I have found that Lola now devours her food within seconds since her op. N x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Have a look at this food, ive been using it for 6 wks for my two who can be bit fussy and they really like it, its a fantastic quality scored 5/5 on which dog food review site. Also UK produced. www.uk.edenpetfoods.com


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm having exactly same trouble with Samson not eating his food. I'm about to try adding some other things to his food. Gonna try rice today. Will let you know if it makes a difference. It's so frustrating isn't it! I can tell he's hungry because he'll go and start eating my plants in garden or chewing things round house, and he only does that if he hasn't eaten. He's a lot harder to settle if he hasn't had his food, i don't think he realizes he's hungry and if he just had his kibble he would be happier and more content


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok so i just put his bowl infront of him with the rice added to it and he just sniffed it and then looked up at me and walked away!!!Argh!!! I then decided to add a small spoonful of peanut butter to it and mixed it through so it coated lots of the kibble and he ate the lot!! That will be far too fattening if i do that again though! 
Will try something else in it for his evening meal!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Can also try sardines, mackerel, tuna, veg, chicken, natural yoghurt. I only add a little to their kibble, but vary it and they always eat everything. My older one is a real fusspot


----------



## fiona (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for all you help, I stay on the isle of Skye so fish is free mixed kibble and she eats the lot obviously fusspot! Glad she is eating used to dogs who always eat what was put n front of them. Still best natured dog I've ever had


----------

